# matching bra and panty set



## rodneyp

¿Cómo diría esto?

Un conjunto de bragas y sostenes que combinan


----------



## micafe

Es importante saber para qué país es eso, porque esas son palabras que se dicen en forma diferente en cada país.


----------



## aztlaniano

Sujetador y bragas a juego, un conjunto de sujetador y bragas.


micafe said:


> esas son palabras que se dicen en forma diferente en cada país.


----------



## micafe

aztlaniano said:


> Sujetador y bragas a juego, un conjunto de sujetador y bragas.



Si yo dijera eso en Colombia, nadie me entendería...


----------



## rodneyp

micafe said:


> Si yo dijera eso en Colombia, nadie me entendería...



¿Entonces qué dices?


----------



## micafe

rodneyp said:


> ¿Entonces qué dices?



"Un conjunto de brasier y calzones/calzoncitos/pantaloncitos". 

Últimamente se está usando mucho la palabra en inglés americano: Panties.


----------



## EddieZumac

En Argentina dirían conjunto de corpiño y bombacha.


----------



## aztlaniano

EddieZumac said:


> En Argentina dirían conjunto de corpiño...


¡Vaya! Para mí, un corpiño es:

http://www.fetitxe.com/catalog/images/i_ornamental-corpino-burgundy.gif
A "corset" or "bustier".


----------



## EddieZumac

Del DRAE: (ver #2)
*corpiño**.*
(Del dim. desus. de _cuerpo_).
*1.* m. Almilla o jubón sin mangas.
*2.* m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *sostén* (‖ prenda interior femenina).

Sé de estas cosas porque tuve una novia argentina.


----------



## onbalance

micafe said:


> "Un conjunto de brasier y calzones/calzoncitos/pantaloncitos".
> 
> Últimamente se está usando mucho la palabra en inglés americano: Panties.



¿Cuál traducción se entendería en todas partes de América Latina?


----------



## EddieZumac

onbalance said:


> ¿Cuál traducción se entendería en todas partes de América Latina?


Creo que sostén o brasier y pantaletas o bragas.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> Creo que sostén o brasier y pantaletas o bragas.



No, en Colombia no se entendería "pantaletas" ni "bragas". "Sostén" tal vez lo entenderían algunos.

Yo sabía que en España dicen "bragas", pero ¿dónde dicen "pantaletas?"


----------



## JennyTW

¿Y si ponemos "conjunto de ropa interior (femenina)"?


----------



## onbalance

¿Conjunto de sostén y ropa interior?

¿Sostén y ropa interior a juego? 

¿Ayuda?


----------



## aztlaniano

onbalance said:


> ¿Conjunto de sostén y ropa interior?


That would be like saying "matching bra and undergarments". A bra is an undergarment. "Ropa interior" covers everything.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Como ha dicho Az, en España sería normalmente: _un conjunto de braga(s) y sujetador_.

Sobre los diferentes nombres que se le dan en el mundo hispanohablante ver también:

Bragas, chunchos, bombachas.

Sujetador (sostén).

Saludos.


----------



## EddieZumac

micafe said:


> No, en Colombia no se entendería "pantaletas" ni "bragas". "Sostén" tal vez lo entenderían algunos.
> 
> Yo sabía que en España dicen "bragas", pero ¿dónde dicen "pantaletas?"


Estimada micafe: pantaletas se dice en México.


----------



## JennyTW

Pero como dije antes, ¿no entenderían conjunto de ropa interior en todas partes?


----------



## onbalance

¿Se dice "las pantalones interiores" para "panties"?


----------



## EddieZumac

onbalance said:


> ¿Se dice "los pantalones interiores" para "panties"?


Creo que así no se dice en ninguna parte.


----------



## blasita

JennyTW said:


> Pero como dije antes, ¿no entenderían conjunto de ropa interior en todas partes?


Hola, Jenny. Por mi zona sí, pero es que de todos modos esto me parece más general. Es decir, podría tratarse de otro conjunto de ropa interior, no en sí de sujetador y braga(s). Un saludo.


----------



## veroniica

micafe said:


> "Un conjunto de brasier y calzones/calzoncitos/pantaloncitos".
> 
> Últimamente se está usando mucho la palabra en inglés americano: Panties.




Para mi _calzones_ son los de los hombres y _pantaloncitos_ pensaría en unos pantalones cortos.
En cuanto a _panties_ yo pensaría en esto:




Jaja ¡Qué curioso!


----------



## veroniica

blasita said:


> Hola, Jenny. Por mi zona sí, pero es que de todos modos esto me parece más general. Es decir, podría tratarse de otro conjunto de ropa interior, no en sí de sujetador y braga(s). Un saludo.




Si, podría entrar la típica camiseta interior que utiliza mi abuelo... jeje


----------



## blasita

veroniica said:


> Si, podría entrar la típica camiseta interior que utiliza mi abuelo... jeje


Por ejemplo, podría referirse a un corpiño (lo que entendemos en España por "corpiño") y una(s) braga(s). Saludos.


----------



## veroniica

blasita said:


> Por ejemplo, podría referirse a un corpiño (lo que entendemos en España por "corpiño") y una(s) braga(s). Saludos.




Ya, por eso, si te estaba dando la razón... ¿A lo mejor entendiste mal mi comentario o estoy entendiendo yo mal el tuyo?


----------



## blasita

Estaba simplemente dando otro ejemplo, Veroniica. Siento el malentendido. Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

rodneyp said:


> ¿Cómo diría esto?
> 
> Un conjunto de bragas y sostenes que combinan


Como ha dicho EddieZumac "brasier" y "pantaletas" se usan en México. Lo que desconozco es una manera general para que se entienda en cualquier lugar donde se habla español.

Y yo he escuchado que por acá se usa en contextos más formales "un coordinado de ropa interior" o "un coordinado/conjunto de brasier y pantaletas" y en contextos informales "un conjunto de brasier y calzones/chones".

Un saludo.


----------



## micafe

JennyTW said:


> ¿Y si ponemos "conjunto de ropa interior (femenina)"?



Sí, eso lo entendería todo el mundo. Buena idea..


----------



## micafe

veroniica said:


> Para mi _calzones_ son los de los hombres y _pantaloncitos_ pensaría en unos pantalones cortos.
> En cuanto a _panties_ yo pensaría en esto:
> 
> View attachment 13690
> 
> Jaja ¡Qué curioso!


*
"Panties" *en los Estados Unidos es lo que en España se llama *"bragas"* y en Gran Bretaña *"knickers"*.


----------



## EddieZumac

micafe said:


> *
> "Panties" *en los Estados Unidos es lo que en España se llama *"bragas"* y en Gran Bretaña *"knickers"*.


Knickers eran unos pantalones que se usaban en USA para jugar al golf en los años 40-50. En aquel entonces, las mamás se los ponian a sus hijos. Yo los odiaba.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> Knickers eran unos pantalones que se usaban en USA para jugar al golf en los años 40-50. En aquel entonces, las mamás se los ponian a sus hijos. Yo los odiaba.



Pero *"knickers"* les dicen a los *"panties"* en el Reino Unido.. no es cuento mío.. 

Así como a los *"pants"* les dicen *"trousers"*. 

No creas que el español es el único que tiene todas esas diferencias.... ja ja ja


----------



## EddieZumac

veroniica said:


> Para mi _calzones_ son los de los hombres y _pantaloncitos_ pensaría en unos pantalones cortos.
> En cuanto a _panties_ yo pensaría en esto:
> 
> View attachment 13690
> 
> Jaja ¡Qué curioso!


Eso es "pantyhose".


----------



## araceli

Hola:

A las pantyhose les decíamos *medias bombacha*; ahora les dicen pantimedias,  panties o pantys.

Saludos


----------

